# Spyware?



## Zenas (Jan 28, 2009)

I have Covenant Eyes and it keeps reporting a site that I've never heard of or visited. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a free program to check for spyware and eliminate it. 

I'm operating on a Mac, if that helps any.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 28, 2009)

It has to be you, Andrew. No Mac has ever had a virus or spyware.

Everyone knows that.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2009)

Zenas,

I know Mac users are generally under the illusion that they don't have to worry about viruses and other malware but *no* OS that is connected to the Internet should be without a firewall and some sort of intrusion detection system.

Given the kind of stuff I have on my computer, I do not trust my online security to free programs.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, Mac users, and I am one, sometimes get pretty arrogant about their 'inherent' security. There are no malicious viruses. And, there are almost no others, but there is spyware that will do its thing. EVERY computer connected to the internet needs a fire wall.

Here is what I use for tracking possible outbound info. It is worth it.

Little Snitch


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that there are some free security programs that are useful. Very often they have a free mode which is detection only, and then if you buy them you get a licence that allows for preventative sweeps and alerts. So free = manual run and remove, pay = automatic set it and forget it

Two of those are:
SUPERAntiSpyware.com - AntiAdware, AntiSpyware, AntiMalware!

and

Malwarebytes.org

But I don't know of any freeware for the Mac related to security (or anything for that matter). The entry barrier to Mac's monopoly is too high.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 29, 2009)

The Mac is getting old, that's all. I haven't had to replace it after 2 years.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 29, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried googling the address and seeing what came up? You might find a security report or something along those lines.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is some free anit viral/spyware software that will wor on a mac.

iAntiVirus - Free AntiVirus for Mac


----------

